# OTS Queen Rearing



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, i attempted my first OTS queen rearing method for some late summer splits. OF the 14 hives i made up only one did not have a laying queen when I checked this afternoon. Now to feed, feed, feed to build for winter.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Good job. I see by your join date you are a long-timer, have you tried other methods of queen rearing?


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Good job. I see by your join date you are a long-timer, have you tried other methods of queen rearing?



No. I usually have bought queens in the past but my partner has not wanted to spend money the last couple years so our bees did not do so hot this year as they were mostly 3 year old queens except for the few that swarmed last year. We run about 35 hives and I decided to split the business because we did not see eye to eye.........(F.I.L)............so anyway I only took 5 of the hives I had at my farm and pulled all the honey first of july and did the OTS splits 2nd week of july. Looked tonight and like I said only one did not re-queen. My goal is to attempt some early splits next year, buy some packages, and build to 50 hives by next fall..........ambitious? Probably..........but I have a set goal to build this business into a nice operation and finally live my dream........my wife got to chase hers and get her masters degree...........and after next year i get to chase mine and build a thriving honey operation.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Flewster, Long time no hear from you. Glad to hear the OTS method worked for you, in the process of feed,feed & feed don't forget
to use honey preferably creamed on a plate up top. Sugar won't strengthen them as well as good ol' honey. pm or email me before
you buy packages I'm doing quite a few splits next spring.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Good job, I've always wanted to try that method of Mel's after watching the video with him explaining it.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

CtyAcres said:


> Flewster, Long time no hear from you. Glad to hear the OTS method worked for you, in the process of feed,feed & feed don't forget
> to use honey preferably creamed on a plate up top. Sugar won't strengthen them as well as good ol' honey. pm or email me before
> you buy packages I'm doing quite a few splits next spring.


Thanks Tom...........I must say they are the fattest and best looking queens I could ask for......cant wait to see how the brood pattern looks after they start to build up some.......I have some old honey saved back just for this but unfortunately not enough so some sugar water will have to be fed to build them..........I just might be looking you up then next year when it comes to the nucs you might have for sale......your not too far from where I want to put them after i get them.....

How is your honey stick machine doing?

Wayne


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

well, they are building up real nice.....the brood patterns are the best i have seen in a long time in my hives.....some of the stronger ones have 4 to 5 frames of wall to wall brood already.....i was skeptical at first but am a believer now......mite counts are very low and the big fat healthy queens look awesome lumbering around the combs.


----------



## capathome (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same results this year from the OTS system. Made 10 splits and all made new fat queens. I don't think I'll be needing that grafting tool after all. 
capathome


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

capathome said:


> I had the same results this year from the OTS system. Made 10 splits and all made new fat queens. I don't think I'll be needing that grafting tool after all.
> capathome


I've been using the OTS method for 3 years now. If I am making splits to avoid swarming OTS is my prefered method and given me great results. The only downside is it is difficult to rear alot of queens which is where grafting is better. This year I made about 20 OTS splits in the spring and then in early summer grafted enough to make 100 queens to requeen my big hives and prepare 40 nucs for winter.


----------



## Bee Lover (Dec 3, 2006)

How can one find out more about the OTS Queen Rearing method - what it is and how it works?


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

http://www.mdasplitter.com/index.php


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Bee Lover said:


> How can one find out more about the OTS Queen Rearing method - what it is and how it works?



http://www.mdasplitter.com


----------



## Bee Lover (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Jeffro and tommyt, this method looks interesting.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I've been using the OTS method for 3 years now. If I am making splits to avoid swarming OTS is my prefered method and given me great results. The only downside is it is difficult to rear alot of queens which is where grafting is better. This year I made about 20 OTS splits in the spring and then in early summer grafted enough to make 100 queens to requeen my big hives and prepare 40 nucs for winter.


I think if your goal is to sell queens, it is definitely not going to produce the numbers like grafting. However Mel explains that instead of killing all but two, you can punch out your extras and put them in a queen castle...great back up plan, and if a local beek needs one, you have it.


----------

